# Combining colonies?



## VickyLynn (Jun 20, 2011)

I recently combined three without newspaper. They were all small hives. I gave them brood to make a queen, but I haven't seen any progress. I plan to combine them again today with a queenright nuc, putting the nuc into a ten frame box, condensing the weak hive to one box and adding it on top. If they don't prosper, I'll put them back into a two-story nuc.

I read somewhere (probably on Bee Source) that if you combine bees from more than two hives, they won't fight. I think it may depend on the strength of each source and whether there is brood for them to protect.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

I recently combined two and added a little brood from a third, with no ceremony. It worked fine, I have no idea if it will work again the same next time.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm just curious, why not do a newspaper combine?


----------

